# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Ranitomeya ventrimaculata "Blackwater"

## John Clare

No photos I'm afraid - not yet.  I got 2 of the Blackwater (Understory Enterprises line) _Ranitomeya ventrimaculata_ from Josh's Frogs about 10 days ago, and just today I got 2 unrelated individuals from Brian of Brian's Tropicals.  All are juveniles.  These things can fly like rockets - an imitator has nothing on them.  Does anyone else have vents?  Have you bred them?

----------


## Paul Rust

*Congrats John!!!* 
*I have a promising pair of R.amazonica that some categorize as Iquitos, Red/Orange Vents. Mine are a bright metallic red with dark blue ventral surface and legs. Josh doesn't have a pic up on his site, are yours red anterior fading to yellow before the rear legs? Blackwaters are very beautiful, good luck with them.*

----------


## John Clare

I haven't looked that closely at them to be honest.  Josh doesn't have a pic of these because they never breed for them, so they're never offered for sale - I saw they were having 2 of them at the Taylor, Michigan show, the weekend before last and I grabbed them.

----------


## John Clare

Photos taken a few hours ago.  I have 4 frogs, 2 from 2 different bloodlines of the "Blackwater" race.  Here's 1 frog from Bloodline 1:



Here are 2 frogs from bloodline 2:

----------


## Kurt

Stunning!

----------


## Ebony

Wow!! beautiful  :Smile:

----------


## Paul Rust

*They are gorgeous John!*

----------


## JimO

Awesome John.  Put me on the list for froglets if you end up with some you are willing to part with.

----------


## RikoAustria

Wow, John. They look fantastic! Don't you just wish you can fast forward to breeding age already?

----------


## mikebannon

:Frog Smile:  WOOOOOW  very pretty

----------


## John Clare

Actually one of these is already calling, so I would think they'll be ready in 1-3 months.

----------


## Vermfly

I love the vents.  I think Borja Ridge vents are my favorite but your Blackwaters are beautiful.

----------


## Azurel

Beautiful frogs......I was thinking of getting those as a first frog....Far to many frogs to choose from. BlackWater are for sure on the top 5 list....The pics are amazing as well.....

----------


## John Clare

Black waters are supposedly the hardest vent to breed.  I really like Iquitos vents too.

----------


## clownonfire

This thread has been pretty stale for the past few months. I got a pair from Understory Enterprises this week, a male and a female. They were originally for a researcher. UE wrote me today explaining that the R. ventrimaculata "Pongo" were the original name of the Rodyll, before they were on the market. 

hey have been pretty active, the male is bolder than the female. From what Math tells me (the researcher), the male started singing just before I got them.

Here are two pics. The first one is the male, and the second one, the female. And John, your vents are stunning. Absolutely stunning.

----------

